# Rust removal



## fernballan (Dec 1, 2017)

I thought trying to remove rust with vinegar and salt
My question is how strong must be vinegar and how much salt should you have


----------



## kvt (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok,   That is not one I have ever heard of before.    I have always thought you had to keep salt away from steel as it caused rust, but I always willing to learn.   
I will be watching this one.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 1, 2017)

kvt said:


> Ok,   That is not one I have ever heard of before.    I have always thought you had to keep salt away from steel as it caused rust, but I always willing to learn.
> I will be watching this one.


There are some videos on the tube that show that it works. Yes salt is not the first thing you think about


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 1, 2017)

I know that salt and a cut lemon makes a GREAT copper cleaner- try it and see
Mark


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 1, 2017)

No exact rule. I use pure vinegar and grab a big scoop of salt out of the water softener. It won't all dissolve, so you have a saturated salt solution of vinegar.  Toss it out when it quits working.


----------



## utterstan (Dec 1, 2017)

salt and lemon great with Tequila


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 1, 2017)

My favorite is a 1:40-60 mix of Molasses & water with a bit of Citric Acid for extra bite. Not super fast but very effective. I sprung a leak when I dropped an old tractor axle as I was putting it in the 240 L wheelie bin I was using. That mix was over thirty years old and still working and I took it from the 55 Gal drum that had gone rusty on the  outside. Put it on the garden which went into overdrive. Have to top up occasionally due to evaporation and add  a bit more Molasses once or twice a year. Old spa pools are good for car doors, bonnets etc.
  Cheapest method I know of and can leave items in indefinitely. Pays to degrease first.


----------



## kvt (Dec 1, 2017)

Did the Molasses one once her and by the end of doing 2 batches of items for a Band saw,   it had started to ferment in the Texas summer heat.   I wander if the acidic nature of the Vinegar will etch the metal much.   I may try it one of these days.


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 2, 2017)

Yep, you get a bit of froth after a day or two. I just stir it up and it will eventually form a crust which helps with evaporation. I use a wheelie bin and suspend things by wire or cord tied off around handle. A brick on top keeps the lid down. Summer here and hitting 30*C,(86*F),evaporation is the only thing I check every few weeks. I have a series of photographs showing how effective it is on an old computer, if I get around to buying a data cable I'll post. For the cost and given how good the job it does I'll keep swearing by it. I also unseize old machinery with it.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 2, 2017)

NortonDommi said:


> My favorite is a 1:40-60 mix of Molasses & water with a bit of Citric Acid for extra bite. Not super fast but very effective. I sprung a leak when I dropped an old tractor axle as I was putting it in the 240 L wheelie bin I was using. That mix was over thirty years old and still working and I took it from the 55 Gal drum that had gone rusty on the  outside. Put it on the garden which went into overdrive. Have to top up occasionally due to evaporation and add  a bit more Molasses once or twice a year. Old spa pools are good for car doors, bonnets etc.
> Cheapest method I know of and can leave items in indefinitely. Pays to degrease first.


I've heard about that method, but it does not smell bad and sticky?


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 2, 2017)

If you need large parts derusted, use electrolytic rust removal. I've done this with a plastic water tank. many sets of direction on google, here's the first one that popped up  http://www.rickswoodshopcreations.com/miscellaneous/rust_removal.htm


----------



## fernballan (Dec 2, 2017)

I just got hold of 6% vinegar Do not know if the strength of vinegar matters.We'll see you tomorrow


----------



## kvt (Dec 2, 2017)

will be waiting for the results.


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 2, 2017)

fernballan said:


> I've heard about that method, but it does not smell bad and sticky?


Hi fernballan,
                      It is is watered down a lot so like water in viscosity, smells nice, non-toxic but will slightly stain hands  if left on to long,(will wash out).
Biggest failure is not enough water,(I have seen mention of 50/50 mix). Won't harm sound paint or metal. Leaves a black smut that rubs off. I scrub in soak bucket, rinse and dry and paint with Emertan. I recently came across a mention of a product called http://www.holdtight.com/ which looks interesting and they have a local supplier. I work on a lot of old machinery and this is the gentlest method I know even better than Tea. I like it because I can dump and leave, all other methods take constant monitoring. You can try it in an ice-cream container.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 3, 2017)

It seems to work and the black spots that get after electrolyte are not found
Will try with stronger vinegar only 6% next time it becomes 30% vinegar How strong vinegar is it?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 3, 2017)

fernballan said:


> It seems to work and the black spots that get after electrolyte are not found
> Will try with stronger vinegar only 6% next time it becomes 30% vinegar How strong vinegar is it?


One thing can i say I will never buy what all youtub uses do not remember what it's called


----------



## kvt (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok,  Got a bunch of tools home for the mill,   part of them went into Evapo Rust.   some went into a vinigar and salt bath.   Will see how it goes.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 6, 2017)

kvt said:


> Ok,  Got a bunch of tools home for the mill,   part of them went into Evapo Rust.   some went into a vinigar and salt bath.   Will see how it goes.


How did the comparison go?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 6, 2017)

After 24 hours
Will leave it another day and see if the black pieces after tenplates disappear


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't know about vinegar, but Evaporust will definitely work slower at lower temperatures.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 6, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Don't know about vinegar, but Evaporust will definitely work slower at lower temperatures.


Ok I have about 10-15 C (50-59F)


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2017)

fernballan said:


> Ok I have about 10-15 C (50-59F)


It will certainly work at that temperature, just slower than at higher temperatures.


----------



## kvt (Dec 14, 2017)

OK,   report,   the Evapo rust is slow when cold.   
the Vinegar is something else.    Left some parts in to long and had bad results.
Blued parts  (Cheap blueing) lost the blueing. 
Bright  parts look like they got hit with some bad blueing solution.
 the Vinegar and Salt solution turned Black 
Will see what happens when hit them with a buffer.    

Have to find a way to get some pics as cannot find my camera.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 14, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Don't know about vinegar, but Evaporust will definitely work slower at lower temperatures.



Yup Evapo-rust slows down so much so that it basically comes to a complete stop below about 50F.  Personally for a few small tools Evapo-rust works good but for larger items it gets expensive fast.   Electrolysis also removes paint, it's not the fastest but it's cheap and effective.


----------

